# Tens Device for promoting bone growth- any pointers?



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

In January I had a bone fusion to solidify a syndesmosis tear and get a consistent joint space. Last Friday I had a CT that showed the orthopedist less bone growth between the Tib/Fib than he wanted. So little he suggested we wait two months, do another CT and perhaps a second fusion.

I asked if there was any alternatives other than the diet changes I've made and he suggested we try a bone growth stimulator.

Today I went to my PT appointment and they gave me an EMPI Tens. While it's very easy to put the pads on my ankle and push buttons on the controller, I'm only guessing where to place the pads. The PT was equally perplexed but enthusiastic to do some research and give me a call when he finds info.

I'm not only concerned with properly placing the 4 electrodes, I'd like to get the output settings correct. Does anyone have any experience or do you know of any journals or studies that might give me direction? Google isn't getting me very far but I might be using the wrong search words.

http://forums.mtbr.com/rider-down-i...gaments-broken-fibula-maisonneuve-745335.html


----------



## Francine (May 26, 2004)

*Bone stimulators*

The unit you were given was probably not a TENS unit. TENS units are for pain relief not bone growth. You would need a bone stimulator to accomplish that. There are a few different types of bone stimulators on the market some use sound waves and some electrical current. Google it.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Here's what they gave me: Empi Select 1.5 Tens Kit


----------

